# Abu Dhabi Accommodation Help



## BravoMike

Hi all,

I have an opportunity to move an work in Abu Dhabi, I've been looking on Dubizzle to get an idea of current rental costs but the prices seem to be a little all over the shop?

Could anyone give me a realistic idea of what the annual cost for a basic 1 bed/studio apartment is around the Etihad Airways office? (Not looking for anything lavish or any super amenities)

Thanks.


----------



## sammylou

sorry no one has responded to your query yet. i live in dubai so i can't really offer specific recommendations for you but i can tell you that rents here in dubai and abu dhabi are expensive. depending on location they can certainly be over the top compared to some other cities. dubizzle is not far off. you may be able to negotiate a little down but for a 1 bed don't expect too much [5-10%] and it may be in exchange for paying all in one or 2 cheques.

hopefully someone in ad can respond as well.


----------



## Andy17

BravoMike said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an opportunity to move an work in Abu Dhabi, I've been looking on Dubizzle to get an idea of current rental costs but the prices seem to be a little all over the shop?
> 
> Could anyone give me a realistic idea of what the annual cost for a basic 1 bed/studio apartment is around the Etihad Airways office? (Not looking for anything lavish or any super amenities)
> 
> Thanks.


 have a look at this thread which is currently on the next page (housing-nera-abu-dhabi-airport) oh and the spelling is as per the thread. hope it helps


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Etihad have loads of offices across AD but assume you mean Etihad HQ

As others say look at dubizzle or propertyfinder.ae and knock off about 10%

One bed flats on Reem (further from where you are looking but I think comparable) are going for AED 70-80 pa. Most of the similar accommodation around Etihad HQ (Raha Beach) is managed by Aldar so try speaking to them. Not sure if they have studios in Raha. 

If you want to save money and will have a car look at places in Khalifa City or Mohammed Bin Zayed (MBZ) city. You would need to be very careful and avoid illegal villa subdivisions but I think less than about AED 40pa is possible there and still very close to work.


----------



## AUH newbie

BravoMike said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an opportunity to move an work in Abu Dhabi, I've been looking on Dubizzle to get an idea of current rental costs but the prices seem to be a little all over the shop?
> 
> Could anyone give me a realistic idea of what the annual cost for a basic 1 bed/studio apartment is around the Etihad Airways office? (Not looking for anything lavish or any super amenities)
> 
> Thanks.



It really depends on what you are after... You can get something basic from a lower end of about 40,000 a year up to 120,000. So options for all budgets and tastes!


----------



## nonoa

AUHnewbie is right. If a price is very low, know that it's something sketchy. If it's too high, the finishes are what you're hoping to get but it's a new concept here that's why prices are high.
Dubizzle is a great site to be checking out, and it really all depends on your budget and how much of your salary will disappear to rent. Factor in gas money if you're gonna live inside AD but work near airport area(or viceversa) cause it's still a good 45 minutes.
Rent caps have been removed so prices are probably gonna be going up. Make sure any contract you sign is registered with TAWTHEEQ.
I don't know if it matters to you but it makes me happier living near places I'd love to frequent, so if you need to be near a good gym, a good school, etc... It can really make things less of a hassle.
I say stay in a hotel for a bit (your work should put you up for the first month... But depends on the company) and check out the places first before committing to a year lease.


----------



## nonoa

Sorry I should probably actually answer your question haha.
Places you should look at that are around Etihad HQ:
Khalifa city A(north)
Khalifa city B(south)
Al raha gardens
Al raha beach

The Raha areas are developed by Aldar properties and are the best spaces you can live in. Even Etihad plaza is developed by them. They have apartments in Al Zeina (a community within Al Raha beach) that is supposed to be their affordable development.

Hope that helps your search.


----------



## busybee2

nonoa said:


> Sorry I should probably actually answer your question haha.
> Places you should look at that are around Etihad HQ:
> Khalifa city A(north)
> Khalifa city B(south)
> Al raha gardens
> Al raha beach
> 
> The Raha areas are developed by Aldar properties and are the best spaces you can live in. Even Etihad plaza is developed by them. They have apartments in Al Zeina (a community within Al Raha beach) that is supposed to be their affordable development.
> 
> Hope that helps your search.


please note that kca (north) is now renamed as madinet khalifa
kcb (south) is renamed khalifa shakbout

note that the aldar al raha beach development are seeing high rental increases because of the rent cap be disolved along with al reef etc. (zeina isnt "that" affordable unless you have a high budget)


----------



## nonoa

busybee2 said:


> please note that kca (north) is now renamed as madinet khalifa
> kcb (south) is renamed khalifa shakbout
> 
> note that the aldar al raha beach development are seeing high rental increases because of the rent cap be disolved along with al reef etc. (zeina isnt "that" affordable unless you have a high budget)


Yeesh, things change overnight around here. Thanks for the info! I thought I paid ok attention but guess not.


----------



## elhamqasim

If you mean Eithad Airways Head Office, then Khalifa City A is the closest.

You can also search for 1 bedroom studios in Khalifa City B and Al Raha. Further down, Al Forsan Village Community also provides affordable one bedroom apartments suitable for professionals.

While the prices for the properties in all the above areas vary from the lowest end to the luxurious ones, I am sure you can find one within your budget.

Hope this helps.


----------

